# My Classical Collection - Updated



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Since my classical collection is very difficult and time consuming to list here, I have updated it at the following website:

http://classicalmusiccollection.blogspot.com/

In doing this, I hope I can meet some other classical collectors on this forum.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Lots of great Brahms, Bruckner, and Beethoven recordings, but there seems to be another "B" that is absent...


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

BuddhaBandit said:


> Lots of great Brahms, Bruckner, and Beethoven recordings, but there seems to be another "B" that is absent...


I don't like Bach. Never have liked Bach, so there's nothing absent.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Mirror Image said:


> I don't like Bach. Never have liked Bach, so there's nothing absent.


Perhaps, but listening to a little Bach might help you enjoy some of your favorite composers even more. If you look hard enough, you can see Bach's influence everywhere.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

BuddhaBandit said:


> Perhaps, but listening to a little Bach might help you enjoy some of your favorite composers even more. If you look hard enough, you can see Bach's influence everywhere.


Just because a composer is influenced by another composer doesn't mean I'm going to like either one of them. It's all about the music for me and Bach's music does nothing for me. I find it harmonically, rhythmically, and melodically boring.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Mein Gott im Himmel!!! But Bach is God!!!


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Mein Gott im Himmel!!! But Bach is God!!!


To some Bach can do no wrong, but I'm just not a fan.


----------



## Gangsta Tweety Bird (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, Bach is boring. You obviously haven't heard enough from this composer to come to that conclusion.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Gangsta Tweety-Bird said:


> Yeah, Bach is boring. You obviously haven't heard enough from this composer to come to that conclusion.


Nice play on words.  But seriously, I'm just not a fan of Bach. No hard feelings to anyway who likes his music.


----------



## bdelykleon (May 21, 2009)

How do catalogue your cds, MI? Do you use a database or something? I'd like to do this, but don't know any proper program.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

bdelykleon said:


> How do catalogue your cds, MI? Do you use a database or something? I'd like to do this, but don't know any proper program.


I have this list all saved using a word processing program. The bad thing is I had to type everything in, which took about 4 or 5 hours, but once you get them all typed in, each purchase you make from that point forward all you have to do is type under the composer or if there's a new composer then find where they are alphabetically and enter them in.

I have yet to find a good CD cataloging program. I have all the CDs put away in filing cabinets, but I'm still working on getting them all alphabetized. The computer work is done, but the physical part of putting them in order is not.

When I started collecting classical, which I started in January, I started off writing every purchase I made down on index cards, but this was becoming a big problem for me, so I just started typing them all in, but now my collection is in alphabetical order and is very easy to maintain.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

January 2009?


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

bdelykleon said:


> How do catalogue your cds, MI? Do you use a database or something? I'd like to do this, but don't know any proper program.


I write programs. What would you want such a program to do? I imagine it isn't a database of music files (mp3s, flacs) you want - there are plenty of programs that do that, more a CD catalogue database with easy data entry (CDDB search from a CD maybe), searching and reporting (for viewing on screen or printing).

Maybe I'd be interested in writing such a program.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Tengo listas de mis grabaciones de música de cámara y cuerda con orquesta. Como son más de 1000 CD me llevó mucho tiempo, pero las tengo en archivo. Solo autor, obras e intérpretes. Dejé fuera los recitales de obras varias porque nombrarlas todas es muy complicado. Y también omití las muchas versiones de un solo intérprete (Oistrakh, Heifetz, Menuhin, Kreisler, Ricci, Mlstein, Francescatti y Ferras), y unos 200 CDs de piano. Lo que más me interesaba era la lista de conjuntos de cámara y los conciertos para violin o cello. y eso está hecho.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Taneyev said:


> Tengo listas de mis grabaciones de música de cámara y cuerda con orquesta. Como son más de 1000 CD me llevó mucho tiempo, pero las tengo en archivo. Solo autor, obras e intérpretes. Dejé fuera los recitales de obras varias porque nombrarlas todas es muy complicado. Y también omití las muchas versiones de un solo intérprete (Oistrakh, Heifetz, Menuhin, Kreisler, Ricci, Mlstein, Francescatti y Ferras), y unos 200 CDs de piano. Lo que más me interesaba era la lista de conjuntos de cámara y los conciertos para violin o cello. y eso está hecho.


I don't speak Spanish. Please type in English.


----------



## bdelykleon (May 21, 2009)

Taneyev said:


> Tengo listas de mis grabaciones de música de cámara y cuerda con orquesta. Como son más de 1000 CD me llevó mucho tiempo, pero las tengo en archivo. Solo autor, obras e intérpretes. Dejé fuera los recitales de obras varias porque nombrarlas todas es muy complicado. Y también omití las muchas versiones de un solo intérprete (Oistrakh, Heifetz, Menuhin, Kreisler, Ricci, Mlstein, Francescatti y Ferras), y unos 200 CDs de piano. Lo que más me interesaba era la lista de conjuntos de cámara y los conciertos para violin o cello. y eso está hecho.


Pero como usted ha hecho estas listas, simplesmente escribiendo los cds nel ordenador en programas como Word, ó con una base de dados especial? Esto es mi problema, porque pienso que un programa de texto como el Word no es mucho facil di ordenar longas listas, con una base de dados inteligente todo sería más facil.

(sorry for my bad castillan)


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

Babelfish.


----------



## Somnifer (Jul 23, 2009)

So how many CDs is that in total (if you've kept tally)?


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Alrededor de 1600. Lo que hice fue simplemente anotarlos en Word, uno por uno. Mucho trabajo y tiempo, pero como estoy jubilado y desocupado, no tengo mejor cosa que hacer. Obviamente es preferible recurrir a un programa ya preparado, pero soy medio negado para los trucos de computación.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Somnifer said:


> So how many CDs is that in total (if you've kept tally)?


I didn't keep count of them, I just logged them into my computer. I might count them over the weekend.


----------



## Somnifer (Jul 23, 2009)

Mirror Image said:


> I didn't keep count of them, I just logged them into my computer. I might count them over the weekend.


That'll be great. I do both logging and tally, where I count the physical number of discs I own (605 so far!).


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Somnifer said:


> That'll be great. I do both logging and tally, where I count the physical number of discs I own (605 so far!).


Well that's pretty cool, I should've kept count, I have this list saved on a flash drive. When you tallied your collection did you count the CDs in the box sets as well?


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

I decided to keep count by "volumes" instead of physical disks. For instance, my Haydn Brilliant set I count as one "volume" even though it has 150 physical disks in it. I also have bought quite a few sets that I count as one volume each. 

I have a little over 300 volumes.


----------



## Somnifer (Jul 23, 2009)

Mirror Image said:


> Well that's pretty cool, I should've kept count, I have this list saved on a flash drive. When you tallied your collection did you count the CDs in the box sets as well?


Yep, basically I just count the total number of discs (e.g. a two-CD set counts for two discs, Horowitz's Masterworks on Sony is 13 etc). I guess that might be cheating but I like big numbers.


----------



## woodwind_fan (Sep 9, 2008)

BuddhaBandit said:


> Lots of great Brahms, Bruckner, and Beethoven recordings, but there seems to be another "B" that is absent...


Nope, there was plenty of Bartok there from what I saw


----------

